# Humans best friend



## D3sh1 (Nov 9, 2007)

First it was the Human ,
Than the dog,
whats now ??


----------



## misa.j (Nov 9, 2007)

Ahahaha!! Great shot! I love the expression on the man's face. 
The reflection on the tv screen is very effective, too! 

Awesome capture!!


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2007)

Love it. Good looking out. Why did you choose BW?

Love & Bass


----------



## Alpha (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## ognistik (Nov 10, 2007)

great subject, nice background, the reflection on the TV compliments the image... and you do not appear in the reflection! awesome shot


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 10, 2007)

phenomenal!


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 12, 2007)

I really dig the old man's expression. At first I thought maybe a new crop without the TV would look better, but now I realize how sweet it is.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 12, 2007)

crop without the t.v ?? :O ,
the t.v is the whole idea !!


----------



## Stillwater (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, I know, it was before I realized what the TV was doing in the picture. Pardon for the lack of judgement.


----------



## danir (Nov 12, 2007)

Fabulous. Where exactly do you live?

Dani.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 12, 2007)

I live cuple a minutes from Tel aviv ,
you ?


----------



## danir (Nov 12, 2007)

Jerusalem


----------



## Slyjon (Nov 12, 2007)

sick, awesome photo


----------



## YoungRebel (Nov 13, 2007)

Great Shot!
Also would like to know how you handled it not to appear as a reflection in the tv...!?


----------



## RedFlags (Nov 13, 2007)

&#1499;&#1500; &#1492;&#1499;&#1489;&#1493;&#1491; - &#1488;&#1495;&#1500;&#1492; &#1514;&#1502;&#1493;&#1504;&#1492;. &#1489;&#1499;&#1500;&#1500; &#1500;&#1488; &#1512;&#1493;&#1488;&#1497;&#1501; &#1513;&#1494;&#1492; &#1489;&#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500;. &#1506;&#1491; &#1513;&#1502;&#1505;&#1514;&#1499;&#1500;&#1497;&#1501; &#1489;&#1514;&#1493;&#1498; &#1492;&#1496;&#1500;&#1489;&#1497;&#1494;&#1497;&#1492;. &#1488;&#1497;&#1503; &#1502;&#1492; &#1500;&#1514;&#1511;&#1503;. &#1508;&#1513;&#1493;&#1496; &#1504;&#1492;&#1491;&#1512;&#1514;. &#1492;&#1499;&#1493;&#1514;&#1512;&#1514; &#1495;&#1513;&#1493;&#1489;&#1492;, &#1492;&#1497;&#1488; &#1502;&#1493;&#1505;&#1497;&#1508;&#1492; &#1492;&#1502;&#1493;&#1503; &#1492;&#1493;&#1502;&#1493;&#1512;.


----------



## D3sh1 (Nov 13, 2007)

YoungRebel said:


> Great Shot!
> Also would like to know how you handled it not to appear as a reflection in the tv...!?


 
that would stay as a secret cause if i tell you it wouldent be intresting anymore


----------

